# Garden City Pier 6/12



## hogjerker (May 11, 2012)

Spanish were on fire yesterday. Kept 6 - 14"-16". Afternoon storms came thru and shut them down. After the storms, pompano turned on


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice goin!! It has been a while since I ve heard anything about Spanish on the piers. Very cool!


----------



## olefisher (Jun 12, 2009)

WOW....sounding good to me!!!!


----------



## hogjerker (May 11, 2012)

Just finished our seafood fest (burp!). Shrimp and crab from the inlet off Atlantic, and grilled spanish from the pier. All washed down with a couple of frosty's


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice. I haven't caught spanish in years. Headed to the pier next week when me and my son come down for a little vacation. My 8 year old would freak if he catches one. They have cleaning stations on the pier?


----------



## hogjerker (May 11, 2012)

Yep


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice job dude...never caught a spanish...prob b/c I'm a middle of the pier kinda fisherman. lol


----------



## hogjerker (May 11, 2012)

Takes a special rig. Just like CarolinaGuy uses a flounder rig to target flounder. Left for home Sat. night. Nothing much going on at the pier. Wind was out of the NE Fri and Sat. Stirred up the water


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

I got ya...maybe I'll give it a shot this year and try to expand my salt water species a bit. haha Heading down in a couple of weeks. Any of you guys gonna be around?


----------

